# Idea From a Support Guy



## Brill (Jul 9, 2016)

I know this site is free to use and post however, there are surely costs involved especially with the advances in technology as well as requirements to keep Hillar...er, I mean criminals and cyber thieves out of our servers.  Plus I'm confident that since we're not hosted in Vermont, we're not powered by solar or wind but dirty coal.

I hereby challenge all members to look at their current number of messages posted on the site and simply donate .10 cents per message to the Site as a way of saying "Admins, you really rock those multicams." or simply "I uh-preeshee-8 yew!"

What say ye?


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 9, 2016)

lindy said:


> I know this site is free to use and post however, there are surely costs involved especially with the advances in technology as well as requirements to keep Hillar...er, I mean criminals and cyber thieves out of our servers.  Plus I'm confident that since we're not hosted in Vermont, we're not powered by solar or wind but dirty coal.
> 
> I hereby challenge all members to look at their current number of messages posted on the site and simply donate .10 cents per message to the Site as a way of saying "Admins, you really rock those multicams." or simply "I uh-preeshee-8 yew!"
> 
> What say ye?



I agree. I think I donate plenty according to the visible/public numbers.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Jul 9, 2016)

Unfortunately I'm going through an ugly patch of vehicle, medical, and familial financial issues spreading over the last month.  I'm currently hurting financially.  That said, as soon as I get back even in a week, maybe two, I'm absolutely down with this.  My post count isn't too high so I might try and go a little higher.

I'm only sorry I can't do so sooner.  But, my excuses aside, I think it's a great idea.


----------



## AWP (Jul 9, 2016)

We should start a "charity" event where if we raise x amount of money in a certain number of hours we'll permaban @Deathy McDeath.

"For just pennies a day you can help rid us of a Communist former Marine, Clinton apologist, and all around liberal fly in our ointment."


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 9, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> We should start a "charity" event where if we raise x amount of money in a certain number of hours we'll permaban @Deathy McDeath.
> 
> "For just pennies a day you can help rid us of a Communist former Marine, Clinton apologist, and all around liberal fly in our ointment."



I mean how much are we really talking about here?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 9, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> "For just pennies a day you can help rid us of a Communist former Marine, Clinton apologist, and all around liberal fly in our ointment."



"Hate" cause he might be everything you said, but he's still a Marine, and we take care of our own - and I love him.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 9, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> We should start a "charity" event where if we raise x amount of money in a certain number of hours we'll permaban @Deathy McDeath.
> 
> "For just pennies a day you can help rid us of a Communist former Marine, Clinton apologist, and all around liberal fly in our ointment."


Soliciting funds to torpedo my campaign!  What are you, Soros?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 9, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> We should start a "charity" event where if we raise x amount of money in a certain number of hours we'll permaban @Deathy McDeath.
> 
> "For just pennies a day you can help rid us of a Communist former Marine, Clinton apologist, and all around liberal fly in our ointment."



Deathy McDeath is the new Pardus.


----------



## AWP (Jul 9, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Soliciting funds to torpedo my campaign!  What are you, Soros?



You're part of the Axis of Evil. As in "all of it" so I have no remorse standing up to you and making Shadowspear great again (or start to. Whatever). I neither possess nor want access to the board's funds, but decided to go all "sua sponte" and correct a grave wrong. I am Freefalling, and I don't care who approves of this message. I'm an Admin and you should know your role Jabroni before the membership lays the smacketh down on your candy ass.



Marauder06 said:


> Deathy McDeath is the new Pardus.



Deathy McPardus and Pardus McCuntyface


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 9, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> You're part of the Axis of Evil. As in "all of it" so I have no remorse standing up to you and making Shadowspear great again (or start to. Whatever). I neither possess nor want access to the board's funds, but decided to go all "sua sponte" and correct a grave wrong. I am Freefalling, and I don't care who approves of this message. I'm an Admin and you should know your role Jabroni before the membership lays the smacketh down on your candy ass.



Viva La Revolucion!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 9, 2016)

I donate one of my two livers to get rid of Deathy!!!!

:-"


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 9, 2016)

HAHAHAHA I FEED ON YOUR CONTINUED MISERY
YOU SHOULD'VE NEVER ELECTED ME


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 9, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> HAHAHAHA I FEED ON YOUR CONTINUED MISERY
> YOU SHOULD'VE NEVER ELECTED ME



Now this is not the end. It is not even the beginning of the end. But it is, perhaps, the end of the beginning.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 9, 2016)

The money should be used to FOIA Mara's birth certificate. 

#nutsornot.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 9, 2016)

If any of you Fuckers can match my donations, I'll get ordained on the Interwebz and marry @Deathy McDeath and @pardus.  So they'll be DP McCuntyFace.  And then @Freefalling can permaban them for the good of the World.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 9, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> HAHAHAHA I FEED ON YOUR CONTINUED MISERY


You must be full!!!!



Deathy McDeath said:


> YOU SHOULD'VE NEVER ELECTED ME


I didn't....:blkeye:

All joking aside I just donated 100 Euros...which is about 4 bucks I think now....LOL!!


----------

